
New JavaScript Presentation Component – Tons of Online Demos - danbeall
http://spread.grapecity.com/spreadjs/views/
======
danbeall
Spread.Views is a one-of-a-kind data layout and presentation component for
JavaScript developers. Quickly create grid, calendar, trellis, masonry, card,
news feed, and time line views from data. Tons of demos online and free
download available.

------
bhupeshmahotra
Modern look & feel with fast rendering. Thumbs up!

------
ielbaytam
nice. all-in-one and fast.

------
jennylynn99
Very fast.

